# Which (country) capitals do you know?



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

The capitals I've been to:
Berlin
Copenhagen
London
Warsaw
Amsterdam
Prague

drive-through:
Rome


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

Only Amsterdam! But I'll visit Rome & Paris soon.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

I've been really been to:

Amsterdam
London
Paris
Luxembourg
Berlin
Prague
Rome
Ljubljana

And I drove through:
Zagreb
Brussel


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

Only:

Berlin, DE
Oslo, NO
Stockholm, SE

driven through: Kopenhagen, DK (city freeway)

but flown over Madrid, ES :happy: :lol:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I think cities like Istanbul, Toronto or Tel Aviv are not really capitals  Although I also listed KL (nowadays is only the judicary there I think, at the time I was there it was still the capital).

I was also FLYING over Madrid  And passing through Zagreb but it was not a capital then. Forgot Tallinn, but I only know the port. Does Mariehamn, Aland count?


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

If you also count drive-throughs, then I add Rome to my list (drove through by nighttrain). And how could I forget Prague? :doh:


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

my visited capitals:

Jerusalem
Athens
Rome
Paris
London
Berlin
Madrid
Lisbon
Amsterdam
Prague
Budapest
Bern
Vienna
Monaco/Monte Carlo...
Vatican city
Washington DC
Otawwa


----------



## Brad (May 19, 2006)

I've been to
New York - the capital of the world  
Moscow 
Kiev, Minsk, Tashkent, Tbilisi
Tallinn, Vilnius, Riga
Beijing, Bangkok
Stambul - Tukrish main centre
Gibraltar
Tel Aviv - Jerusalem
Paris, London, Amsterdam
Budapest, Prague, Athens
Mexico, La Habana, Santo Domingo
San Paulo - Rio - main cities in Brazil.


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

Warsaw, Oslo, Copenhagen, Prague, Berlin, Paris, Dublin, Belfast, London, Amsterdam, Monaco, Rome, Athens, Vienna
Bangkok, Singapore, Seuol, Cairo, Nicosia
Santo Domingo, Mexico


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

I have been to:

Paris
London
Rome
Luxembourg

Even I am German I never was in Berlin. 
Can I count Munich as a capital? :tongue3:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Kuesel said:


> Lijubliana (greatest city on the Balkan - I haven't been to Istanbul yet )


Just that Ljubljana doesn't lie on the Balkans.  

Otherwise I know all the country capitals in the world, but have been to the following:

Vienna, Austria
Rome, Italy
Vatican City, Holy See
Zagreb, Croatia
Budapest, Hungary
Podgorica,  Montenegro (wasn't capital yet when I was there)
Berne, Switzerland
Monaco, Monaco
Paris, France
San Marino, San Marino
Prague, Czech Republic
Bratislava, Slovakia
Vaduz, Liechtenstein
Luxembourg, Luxembourg
Brussels, Belgium
Ljubljana, Slovenia :cheer:

flown over Sofia, Bulgaria


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

italy said:


> United States-Washington
> United Kingdom-London
> Russia-Moscow
> Italy-Rome
> ...



Toronto isn't the capital of Canada.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Jerusalem
Moscow (lived for 1 year)
Baku
Prague
Vien
Vilnius


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

London: Love this city, one of the best cities in the world and the only true capital city in the UK.
Rome: Great place for a short weekend or even longer, great weather too 
Amsterdam: Good nightlife and a nice busy city.
Prague: Beautiful city and very cheap.
Brussels: Nice city, good mix of both old and modern buildings and architecture.
Edinburgh: cant really say Edinburgh is a “real capital city” also don’t really like the place either, snobby people and “attractions” are over rated rip-offs.
Dublin: Again one by my favourite cities in the world, quite expensive but well worth the money, people are great.

With reason I put “attractions” like that with regards to Edinburgh is because their just about anything is a tourist attractions. A children’s play area in a park is classed as a major tourist attractions their, there is a play park across the road from my house much the same but no tourist attractions signs near it.

If from Edinburgh you might want to look away now. The people of Edinburgh have a bit of a reputation for being very rude and snobby. I personally agree with this, people seem to think they are better than anyone ells because they live in the “capital” if you have visited you will know the people like to talk about nothing more than “Edinburgh is the capital” “We live in the capital city” “this is the capital” every company is named after capital like “capital cars” “capital carpets” etc. Its very hyped up for nothing imo.


----------



## Pobbie (Jul 16, 2005)

Every single one. Though I have never visited any of them.


----------



## European1978 (Dec 12, 2003)

Washington
Tokyo
Cairo
Tunis
Rome
Amsterdam
London
Paris
Dublin
Berlin
Stockholm
Prague
Brussels
Andorra la vella
Monaco
San Marino
Vaticano


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Tiaren said:


> Can I count Munich as a capital? :tongue3:


That's what I wanted to ask as well  Freistaat Bayern is not really Germany :cheers:

Not only because of "B - Bayern sucht seinen Bären"


----------



## Novak (May 9, 2006)

I've been to:

Tallinn: Plenty of times, almost every month, very warm city. 
Stockholm: Jewel of Sweden.. such a elegant city  
Oslo: Little city -atmosphere, nice.
Copenhagen: Maybe a little bit messy, but yeah, nice city indeed.
Reykjavik: Iceland rocks always. 
Riga: Classy city!
London: Well, London is London..
Paris: Capital of pretty much everything!
Vienna: Gotta love.
Prague: One of the most beautiful cities in Europe absolutely, there's no question about it.

Beijing: Not my favourites, but nice city though.
Kuala Lumpur: Two words; Petronas Towers..
Singapore: So clean! But so regulated.
Bangkok: Not that clean, but very warm city.


----------



## evilbu (Oct 3, 2005)

Well I don't know what is meant by 'knowing the capital' but here are the ones I visited :

Paris : well first of all not so nice if you don't speak French, this goes for all of France.
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,13509-2101032,00.html
This article just says it all in my opinion.
But of course the Eiffel Tower is definitely worth a visit, and apart from that there is la Défense, la Tour Montparnasse, le Sacre Coeur, le musée du Louvre (the one with the pyramid, the Venus with no arms and the Mona Lisa) and le musée d'Orsay.

Rome : well the Colosseum and the Forum Romanum are definitely worth a visit. The Vatican is interesting too (you will see how small that country is!).
However : watch out! The stereotype of Italians, well for some in Rome, that is correct... Watch out when you cross a street because they drive like crazy (some girls in my group almost got run over). There is also a lot of pickpocketing going on there (experienced guides simply tell you which guy near you will try to steal something from you). When you eat in a restaurant, put one leg of your chair over your bag's belt so they can't snatch it. And watch out in hotels! Some guys in my group left their room open for a brief moment to go talk to each other and there were (nonresidents in the hotel) people going from room to room taking stuff. And in general : watch out in Italy when you check out of the hotel or when you leave a restaurant, they will ALWAYS put something on your tab that you didn't order or didn't break or whatever.
Italians are nice people really it's just a minority, but I didn't believe these cliché's until I realised there really is a reason.

Luxemburg : nice! Luxembourg is a nice wealthy country with a nice (little) capital. They have an impressive bridge there. Lots of Belgians like to go there and put money on illegal accounts to evade taxes


Brussels : well my own capital! What can I say? It is supposed to be bilingual but don't get me started about that... If you like language problems go there. Manneken Pis, Grand Place and Atomium, those are classics you have to do. But don't forget the basilica in Koekelberg and the Justice Palace, they were built by King Leopold II and at the time some of the biggest buildings in Europe, they effectively demonstrate Leopold's madness.

Amsterdam : well uhm...weird. It is true that a lot is legal there. Belgium condones soft drugs, there you can blow all you like. Don't be surprised if you bump into stoned and/or drunk people often.

London : nice! The Gherkin, Big Ben, London Eye and Tower Bridge simply have to be done!
But if you can, also go the Royal Albert Hall

Stockholm : also a nice modern capital. Skyscraper enthusiast will mostly like the Globen. Lots of people speak English very well there. Definitely check out the Vase museet (Vasa museeum), where they built a museeum around a very well preserved sunken ship.

Copenhagen: not that big, Tivoli is nice but I couldn't do it. The mermaid is lovely too. Again lots of people speak English there. A lot of alcochol consumption by young people as well though


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Istanbul is not a capital city!!!!!


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Verso said:


> ^ Where do u find time for 70-80 capitals and 45 posts per day?


I never sleep!! LOL
:runaway:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

That's increadable - you have been to 70 CAPITAL cities?!


----------



## keros (Aug 22, 2005)

- Madrid 
- London 
- Paris


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

Sofia, Bulgaria
Belgrade, Serbia
Athens, Greece
Prague, Czech Republic
Paris, France
London, UK
Moscow, Russia
Bucharest, Romania
Bern, Switzerland
Washington DC, USA
Havana, Cuba
Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic
Ottawa, Canada

and that's it hopefully more are to come...


----------



## todo_el_día (Apr 2, 2006)

New York
Toronto
Saint Petersburg
Malmo
Istanbul
Milano
Acapulco
Cape Town
Sydney
Auckland
Mumbai
Zurich


----------



## firulo (May 27, 2006)

Buenos Aires
Asunción
Madrid
London
Amsterdam
But none of this is better than Barcelona.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

SAN SALVADOR: capital of my country, not good compared to westerner's standards but I think it has a feel to it, idk how but it feels good when i go there
GUATEMALA CITY: largest capital city i have been to, to me it felt like a very huge never ending place, but i liked it too, i like how it looks, looks somewhat like San Salvador in some neighborhoods
JERUSALEM: Very lovely, I love the ancient look of this place, I'm Christian and I felt a divine feeling and spiritual (dont laugh) also, its very clean
ROME: went there when i was 5 in 1997, our Alitalia flight to Tel Aviv couldnt go there because of a strike at Tel Aviv, so they payed for us to stay at Rome, i only remember seeing anime for the first time and the sights and streets, i also remember that spaghetti i had which was good

I have been to many other cities that were large, but they werent capital cities


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Who do people keep saying Toronto? 

Ottawa is the only one I've been to...


----------



## DenverDane (Sep 10, 2003)

todo_el_día said:


> New York
> Toronto
> Saint Petersburg
> Malmo
> ...


^^ :bash: Only Cape Town is a capital!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

todo_el_día said:


> New York
> Toronto
> Saint Petersburg
> Malmo
> ...


That's the coolest list of capitals I ever saw - only one that's missing is Rio :lol: :rofl: : lol:

But now... some of them actually once have been capitals in history


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

Who has gone to Manila?


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

All except Pacific tiny nations, and a few African nations here and there


----------



## yuval5 (May 19, 2006)

i know about 80% of the capitals i think


----------



## cichus1 (Jun 12, 2005)

Warsaw
Prague
Copenhagen
Budapest
Paris
Berlin
Sophia
how could i forget?! : Cairo


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

Lisbon
London
Havana
Athens


----------



## Wandering Raleighite (Jun 24, 2006)

I tend to judge cities not only by sites, but by the willingness of people to be helpful to someone who is lost and asking directions. This of course is weighted by how much of a language barrier there is. 

So far:
Washington D.C. (My capital. I enjoyed it, but then I am a US history nut.)
London--good architecture and museums, friendly people, but also the only place where I have been successfully ripped off.
Edinburgh--this is one of the most enjoyable cities that I have been to. I spent two weeks of my month-long backpacking trip in Sco. there. (of course finding a room for only 75 GBP a week during Festival may have something to do with it.) The architecture is magnificent. The locals that I encountered were very friendly. I never had anything but a polite and even friendly answer to my questions from anyone on the streets. This is in contrast to the brusque response that I received in Glasgow to the same type of questions (until I found the tourist office). Most people seemed surprised at this, but it is what I found.
Rome--great history, and museums. I had no trouble with the pickpockets (only one attempt and I let her get away with the used Kleenex, but the ticket taker at one of the Metro stations tried to shortchange me. The old polite but certain "that was a 1000 Lira note" stance worked.) An attendant at the panini place beside the Colosseo station asked where I was from. When I replied "North Carolina", she mentioned "The Andy Griffith Show" and Mayberry, which gave me a kick. 
Vatican City--beautiful place. I didn't get to gauge the friendliness of the locals, due to the amount of tourists and the signage made it obvious where I should go.
Vienna--I enjoyed the architecture. It was easy to start up conversations one of which turned into an impromptu tour of the city center.
Moscow-- An interesting city. The people that I stayed with were very nice. I didn't have much of a chance to start conversations. The metro with its wooden escalators was very impressive and I had the most interesting (and still legal) bank money exchange situation in my travels.
Tallinn--I was only there for a couple of days, but it was nice.
Warsaw--Enjoyed myself silly here. Except for the Ministry of Culture building it is a beautiful city center. The people are very helpful and friendly (at least to obviously befuddled tourists). Finally, any place that can come up with pirogis is already scoring high points.
Prague--is Prague. I could hang out all day on the Charles Bridge and watch the people on it and the river under it. Very friendly.
Taipei-- didn't get to spend much time here, I was staying with a family in a suburb (Tai-chung). It was clean and the National Museum was splendid, but it seemed less Chinese and more like a majority of other large cities. Being with my hosts meant less contact here than in Tai-chung. I have to say--hang out in the working class suburbs, if you want to learn Mandarin. The people are very forgiving of what you do to their language while you are trying to learn it.
Cape Town (parliamentary), did not make it to Pretoria or Bloemfontein--beautiful city with friendly people only drawback was some moron mindlessly flicked a lit cigarette butt out of his second story window. It managed to hit me and burn my arm. Great views from Table Mt.

Passed through Brussells, all I know of Tokyo is three gates at Narita (so nothing) and spent time in Hong Kong before the handover, so I don't know what that counts as.

This will keep expanding.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> That's increadable - you have been to 70 CAPITAL cities?!


70 or 80.

I will make the list one day, soon!
:wink2:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

bitxofo said:


> 70 or 80.
> 
> I will make the list one day, soon!
> :wink2:


That's really impressive - I passed through 29 or 30 and thought it's a lot :lol:


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Brussels (my capital, and probably love of my life)
Paris (just 1 day with school, saw some of the highlights, but I got my kick in talking to a friendly Parisien commuter going back home)
Amsterdam (only the outskirts, visiting some colleagues of my father)
Luxemburg (same)
Rome and the Vatican (busy, hot, no pope, but very full of history, you can feel it in every stone)
Bonn (years after it was a capital, just visited the Archaeological museum)
That's it, my friends. Hope to visit Berlin one of these days...


----------



## checco24 (Jul 31, 2004)

Lisbon my home
Madrid, Spain
Paris, France
Brussels, Belgium
London, UK
Amesterdam, Holland
Luxerburg, Luxerburg
Oslo, Norway
Stockolm , Sweden
Helsinkia, Finland
Jeruslem Israel
athens, Greece
Rome, Italy
Zagreb, Croatia
lyubliana , Slovenia
Bern Swirtzerland
Wien, Austria
Prague, Chezch REpublic
Brastilava, Slovakia
Tallin, Estonia
Toquio, Japan
copenhaguen, Denemark
Rabat, Marroc
nassau, Bhamas
Caracas, Venezuela
Abu Dhabi, Uae
Budapet; Hungary
Cairo, Egypt
and many other important cities like new york, sydney, muniquen , rio, Sao Paulo, Hong Kong, Macau...


----------



## checco24 (Jul 31, 2004)

Lisbon my home
Madrid, Spain
Paris, France
Brussels, Belgium
London, UK
Amesterdam, Holland
Luxerburg, Luxerburg
Oslo, Norway
Stockolm , Sweden
Helsinkia, Finland
Jeruslem Israel
athens, Greece
Rome, Italy
Zagreb, Croatia
lyubliana , Slovenia
Bern Swirtzerland
Wien, Austria
Prague, Chezch REpublic
Brastilava, Slovakia
Tallin, Estonia
Toquio, Japan
copenhaguen, Denemark
Rabat, Marroc
nassau, Bhamas
Caracas, Venezuela
Abu Dhabi, Uae
Budapest, Hungary
Cairo, Egypt
and many other important cities like new york, sydney, muniquen , rio, Sao Paulo, Hong Kong, Macau...


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

I've been to: Ottawa, Washinton DC, Seoul, Paris, London, Roma, Zurich, Edinburgh, Riyadh, Ankara, and Nicosia.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

*For me I have been to : 
Cairo - Egypt , 
Cape Town and Pretoria - South Africa , 
Libreville -Gabon , 
Malabo - Equatorial Guinea , 
Beijing - the people's republic of China , 
Beirut - Lebanon , 
Yangon - Myanma ,
Bangkok - Thailand , 
Jerusalem - Israel , 
Singapore -Singapore , 
Madrid - Spain ,
Kuala Lumpur - Malaysia !  *
*Well - known cities : Tel Aviv , Istanbul , Kunming , Shenzhen , Hongkong and Macau  !*


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

I've been Bangkok and Beijing. I know most of the capitals in Europe, America, Asia and Australisa.


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

Been to Rome, Paris, London, Vienna, Beijing, Washington, Singapore, Copenhagen, Bern and Vatican (if you call it a capital too )


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Zurich isn't the Swiss capital


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

checco24 said:


> Lisbon my home
> Madrid, Spain
> Paris, France
> Brussels, Belgium
> ...


WTF?! Get a grip and write sth correctly once in a while, cuz it's:

Amsterdam, Netherlands
Luxembourg, Luxembourg
Stockholm, Sweden
Helsinki, Finland
Jerusalem, Israel
Ljubljana, Slovenia
Berne (in German it was correct, Bern), Switzerland
Wien, Austria, is Vienna in English
Prague, Czech Republic
Bratislava, Slovakia
Tallinn, Estonia
Tokyo, Japan
Copenhagen, Denmark
Rabat, Morocco
Nassau, the Bahamas

and what the hell is 'muniquen'? München (Munich), Germany, perhaps?


----------



## cellist (Apr 5, 2006)

What is the Capital of Vatican?
P.S.Question is for US citizens


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Ratzinger Z.
:rofl:
LOL


----------



## Valeroso (Sep 19, 2004)

I suppose the only capital I've been to is Canberra in Australia! It's often overlooked by tourists, and considered to be "not a very lively" place in Australia, but I still think it's one of the greatest cities we've got! It's completely surrounded by bushland, and integrates really well with its surroundings. Very nice, very green, and ranks there as one of the most organised cities out there! (It was completely planned from scratch). Though, it's the only Australian capital city that doesn't have a beach (2 hours away from one), and the only capital city that is located inland, I still think it would be worthwhile if more people visited it! I'd show some pictures of it though, but I doubt this is the thread to do so.  

It's also got a pretty interesting history also. When the Australian states federated, the capital was formerly Melbourne. But due to rivalry (Sydney wanted to be capital), a new capital was created right in the middle of both cities - and this is where Canberra comes into play! It's a little bit funny also because Canberra was practically a country town back then (others would argue that it still is  ), and I once saw a picture of Parliament house with sheep in the background. :lol:

So far, I've visited Canberra twice! Once with the Year 6 Camp (all Sydney schools have camps to Canberra in Year 6), and we also had a Year 9 camp to Canberra! (Both were 3 days).


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^I know Canberra, it is a very strange "city"...
:sly:
Even more strange than Brasilia!
:crazy:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

There were always planned capitals (if country or province) as Karlsruhe, Belo Horizonte or also Beijing). They may be strange at the beginning - absolutly functional and dead as well as not very practical for the inhabitants, but after a few decades they get a development of them own. Brasilia also turned in a subcultural hub in the 1980s and 90s. Sterile structures can turn on the mind and phanatasy of the people - in the attempt to break them (the structures hopefully, not the people!)


----------



## evilbu (Oct 3, 2005)

Oh, if the question was, what capitals can you name, pretty much all of them, except the capitals of those little countries like Guadeloupe (for now). I have a secret weapon for that .

Anyway, there seems to be a gag here of not knowing Bujumbura. Well actually my mom's cousin adopted a child from Burundi, and she went to Bujumbura to pick her up. Well she told me that it's not much more than just a town for Belgian standards.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ One of my friends (a European, not a Burundian) was living in Bujumbura for a couple of years.


----------



## sravan2569 (Mar 22, 2006)

What's the capital of India. haha everyone is so Eurocentric here.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ New Delhi (Ni Dilli)?


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Verso said:


> ^ New Delhi (Ni Dilli)?


That would be my answer, too. But then again, it used to be a game to me, only the smaller island states can I still not place correct.


----------



## lumpia (Apr 10, 2004)

I've been to many cities in Europe, but rarely to the capitals.. for instance, although i've been to France n Germany on a number of occasions, i havent even been to Paris or Berlin yet

London, UK (where i was born )
Washington DC, USA
Kuwait City, Kuwait
Manila, Philippines
Accra, Ghana 
Bangkok, Thailand
Cairo, Egypt
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

Washington DC
Seoul
Bangkok

and if these cities are also considered as capitals then:
Hong Kong before the return to China
Singapore


----------



## Muyangguniang (Sep 6, 2004)

checco24 said:


> and many other important cities like new york, ..


If new York is the Capital of the USA , Then I'M SANTA CLAUSE :scouserd:
everyone knows that Washington D.C is the capital


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ That's why (s)he said 'important' cities, since (s)he'd already listed the capitals! (ok, almost half of them wrong :bash: )


----------



## montesky (Mar 21, 2006)

Athens
Belgrade
Budapest
Cairo
Ljubljana
Madrid
Moscow
Monte Carlo
Sarajevo
Skopje
Tirana
Vienna...and going to visit Prague and Brussells 'till the end of the year


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Been to: 

EUROPE:
Vienna
Bratislava
Budapest
Prague
Berlin
Ljubljana
Zagreb
Rome
Paris
Lisbon
London
Dublin
Oslo
Stockholm
(Monte Carlo)
(San Marino)
(Vatican City)

AFRICA:
Tunis
Pretoria

AUSTRALASIA:
Wellington

That's it. I've visited the US 8 times and Canada 3 times but I've neither been to Washington nor to Ottawa.

Well, I did visit Washington. But the other one, the one the capital of which is Olympia.


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

It's funny how barely anyone has said Canberra, probably because it is so underrated.

I've been to Canberra, DC, Ottawa, London.


----------



## dewrob (Nov 9, 2005)

Skopje, Macedonia (my city)
Athens, Greece
Belgrade, Serbia
Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina
Zagreb, Croatia
Ljubljana, Slovenia
London, UK
Washington DC, USA

passed by:

Vienna, Austria
Podgorica, Montenegro


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

Europe :
Zagreb, Croatia
Ljubljana, Slovenia
Budapest, Hungary
Prague, Czech Republic
Vienna, Austria
Oslo, Norway
Stockholm, Sweden

Also passed by Bratislava - Slovakia, and Bern - Switzerland

USA:
Lansing (capital of Michigan state) 

:cheers:


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

Amsterdam
Ankara
Lefkosia (Nicosia)
Mexico city
Ottawa
Brussels


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Ottawa
Washington DC
London
Dublin
Belfast
Edinburgh
Paris
Madrid
Rome
Bruxellles
Amsterdam 
Berlin
Prague
Bratislava
Budapest
Vienna
Vatican

Next month: Moscow

December: Bern, Luxembourg


----------



## Valeroso (Sep 19, 2004)

Killer789 said:


> It's funny how barely anyone has said Canberra, probably because it is so underrated.
> 
> I've been to Canberra, DC, Ottawa, London.


Yes, it's quite underrated, even in Australia itself! I think that if a tourist begins in Sydney, and ever plans on travelling down to Melbourne, they should take a look at Canberra while on their way. I'm infatuated with it for some reason, and wouldn't mind living there! (I must be the only Aussie to share such sentiments  ).



Kuesel said:


> There were always planned capitals (if country or province) as Karlsruhe, Belo Horizonte or also Beijing). They may be strange at the beginning - absolutly functional and dead as well as not very practical for the inhabitants, but after a few decades they get a development of them own. Brasilia also turned in a subcultural hub in the 1980s and 90s. Sterile structures can turn on the mind and phanatasy of the people - in the attempt to break them (the structures hopefully, not the people!)


That's true! I've never been to Brasilia, but I've seen some documentaries and pictures on it, and I think a good quality that these "planned capitals" have: is that there is always at least some form of vision with the intention of making the place look grand! Might fail at first, but with time, it should develop a soul of its own!


----------



## Llanfairpwllgwy-ngyllgogerychwy-rndrobwllllanty-si (Dec 16, 2005)

Capitals I have been are ;
Amsterdam,Brussels,Luxembourg-City,
Paris,London,Dublin,
Belfast,Madrid,Lisbon,
Rome,Bern,Vienna,
Berlin,Warsaw,Prague,
Bratislava,Budapest,Bucharest,
Lubljana,Belgrade,Moscow,
Banjul,Dakar,Accra,
Pretoria,Gaborone,Mbane,
Maseru,Bangkok,Taipei,
Hanoi,Washington DC,Paramaribo and Willemstad


----------



## MOTA (May 18, 2006)

Brasilia, Lisboa, Paris, London, Amsterdam, Brussels, Berlim, Kopenhagen, Stokholm, Prague


----------



## Centauri (Sep 19, 2002)

Mmm Let`s think!

Amsterdam Duuh!
Brussel
Paris
London
Berlin
Prague
Tunis
Bangkok
Beijing
Amman
Washington D.C.
Helsinki (airport Only)


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Vatican City, capital of the USA :gaah:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^It looks like, yes!
LOL


----------



## ÜberMaromas (Aug 27, 2005)

Washington DC
Ottawa
Mexico City
...


----------



## kashyap3 (Jul 11, 2006)

Washington DC
Ottawa
New Delhi
London

New Delhi Government Buildings > All


----------



## Kiev30 (Apr 5, 2006)

Kiev,Ukraine
Moskow,Russia
Warszawa,Poland
Berlin,Germany
Wiena,Austria
Bucharest,Romania
Zagreb,Croatia
Budapest,Hungary
Helsinki,Finland
Oslo,Norway
Copenghagen,Denmark
Amsterdam,Holland
Rome,Italy
Paris,France
Brussels,Beglium
Geneva,Swizreland
Athens,Greece
Instanbul,Turkey
Vilnus, Lithuania
Riga,Latvia
Tallinn,Estonia
Lisbon,Portugal
London,United Kingdom
Dublin,Ireland
Larnaca,Cyprys
Malta,Malta
Tunis,Tunis
Jerusalem,Israel
Beirut,Lebanon
Teheran,Iran
Damascus, Syria
Abu-Dhabi, Arab Emirates
Madrid,Spain
Washighton, United States of America
Ottawa, Canada
Mexico City, Mexico
Buenos Aires, Argentine
Canberra, Australia
Beejing,China
Tokyo,Japan
Seoul,Korea
Bangkok, Thailand
Delhi,India
Tashkent, Uzbekistan
Ashabad,Turkmenistan
Baku,Azerbajan
Tbilisi, Georgia
Yerevan, Armenia
Kishenau, Moldova
Minsk, Belarus


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

^^ OMG! All of them you have been to or just know them?


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> Geneva,Swizreland
> Instanbul,Turkey


Well,...


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

davidkunz/VIE said:


> Well,...


You can ad Larnaka, Cyprus. Capital is Nicosia (or Levkosia)


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Love the ratigs!

I've visited:
_Copenhagen_  (love living here, but no skyscrapers and could be larger)
_Oslo_  (the natural setting is great, but kinda boring)
_Sockholm_ (beautiful city and the natural setting is also great, but the city is to widespread)
_Blantyre_  (interesting to experience, but there actually isn't much to experience)
_Beijing_  (exciting city with alot of historie, the forbidden city and the great wall was great, but areas os the city are very poor and dirty)
_Vaduz_  (nice little village with a great natural setting, but way to expensive)
_Amsterdam_  (Great place and a very beautiful city, but there are way to many tourists)
_Prague_  (Great place and a very beautiful city, but there are way to many tourists)
_Rome_  (The inner city is very exciting with all the antik buildings etc, but the city is also very dirty and I didn't find much night life)
_Luxembourg_ (only been there for 1½ hour or so, so can't really vote)
_Berlin_  (absoltly one of my favorit cities - love it all)
_Warsaw_ (was very young when I went there, so don't remember that much)
_Vatican City_  (some of the best part of Rome, but it's like only one thing to see there)


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

^^ I had to look up Blantyre  How does one end up in Malawi? Apparently it isn't even the capital (just the largest city), Lilongwe is.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Ah okay...actually thought that Blantyre was the capital...but the same goes for Lilongwe and Mzuzu (3. largest city)...

My parents work there for UN many years ago, so I was just down there to have a look a the situation...beautiful country and lovely people, but their cities aren't exciting at all


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

I have visited.

Ottawa.
Washington D.C.
Mexico City.
San Juan.
Bridgetown.
Castries.
Kingston.
Buenos Aires.
Madrid.
Rome.
Paris.
Vienna.
Bern.
Vatican City.
Vaduz.
London.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Since everybody already posted their lists with smilies and comments, I'll add them as well (1-5 smilies)

Australia - Canberra   nice government buildings and museums, never experienced a city of 350,000 that was so 'dead', no nightlife, almost no pedestrian traffic
Austria – Vienna     Simply beautiful, my favorite 1+ million city in the German speaking world
Belgium – Brussels    Some nice architecture
Bulgaria – Sofia  Dirty and not much to see, nice cathedral, many homeless people
China - Beijing      Great historic sights, serious pollution problem, fortunately it still has a lot of typical Hutongs
Czech Republic – Prague     Beautiful architecture, too many tourists, beautiful girls
Denmark – Copenhagen     Hot girls, expensive
Egypt – Cairo    Chaotic, huge, cheap, polluted, exotic
Finland – Helsinki    Very relaxed city, expensive, almost completely surrounded by water
France – Paris      Well it's Paris, no comments needed
Germany – Berlin    Not the biggest fan of our capital
Greece – Athens   Noisy, chaotic, not really that much to see, a dissapointment
Hungary – Budapest     Very nice city, beautiful girls, my favorite capitol building
Ireland – Dublin    Good pubs, lots of potential
Italy – Rome     History like almost no other city, great food, the public transport is a joke
Japan - Tokyo      the world's hightech-capital, neon lights, huge, expensive, fantastic public transport
Liechtenstein – Vaduz  Not much to see in a village of 10,000
Luxembourg – Luxembourg City   Small city with a great natural setting
Malaysia – Kuala Lumpur     Friendly people, lots of skyscrapers, they need to build more sidewalks
Mexico – Mexico City    Huge, unsafe, lots of squares
Monaco - Monaco   Too many snobs
Morocco – Rabat    A pleasant surprise, way better than crime-ridden and dirty Casablanca
Netherlands – Amsterdam      My new home come September, full of young people, great art and music scene, friendly people, bicycle capital of the world
Portugal – Lisbon     Europe's San Francisco, lots of history, great food, visiting the city can be a pretty exhausting experience due to all the hills
Singapore - Singapore     Clean, the humidity kills you, shopping paradise, nice skyline
Slovakia – Bratislava   Filled with drunk British tourists, lots of potential
Slovenia - Ljubljana    Small, friendly people
South Africa – Pretoria   unsafe at night, lots of parks
Spain – Madrid     fantastic public transport, great nightlife, great mix of architecture
Switzerland – Bern   Small, nice old town
Thailand - Bangkok      Exotic like almost no other city of that size, chaotic, full of beautiful temples, constant harassment by touts and taxi drivers, exciting nightlife
United Kingdom - London      Same as with Paris, London needs no explanation
United States – Washington D.C.    All the monuments are nice but there's something missing in this city 
Vatican City – Vatican City   impressive cathedral


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Liechtenstein – Vaduz  Not much to see in a village of 10,000


It's not even 10'000 and the worst of it, it's in fact only a suburb of the Swiss city of Buchs...


----------



## kryszakk (Oct 23, 2005)

Warsaw
Berlin
Wien
London
Helsinki
Moscow
Minsk
Budapest
Ljubljana
Andorra
Monaco
Beijing
Bangkok
Lhasa
Cairo


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

Real visit: Amsterdam, London, Paris, Rome, Vatican City, Lisbon, Budapest, Vaduz, Zagreb, Sarajevo, Cairo, Delhi, Kathmandu, Beijing, Mexico-City

Drive through: Warsaw, Guatemala-city



[email protected] said:


> Netherlands – Amsterdam      My new home come September, full of young people, great art and music scene, friendly people, bicycle capital of the world


I hope you like your new home :cheers:


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

jmancuso said:


> been to 4:
> 
> washington, dc
> tokyo
> ...


i've since been to paris and amsterdam this past winter and will be in mexico city this summer.


----------



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

*London* -->> Great!
*Paris* -->> Beautifull!
*Madrid* -->> Amazing, the best place i have been so far.

_More to come soon._


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Hmmm ratings! And I have some updates too! 

 -     

*Buenos Aires*      - VERY beautiful city, vibrant nightlife and really nice people and not too many tourists yet

*Montevideo*    - Beautiful historic center and good food, but there isn't really too much to do

*Ottawa*     - Beautiful, modern and not too chaotic, perfect, a city I'd love to live someday

*Lisbon*    - Very beautiful city, many places of interest, especially for people from the old Portuguese colonies, but I didn't have the best impression on the people

*Madrid*      - AMAZING place, really crowded at night, great museums and many things to do, definetly one of my fav. cities in the world

*Rome*    - It's OK for all the history and beautiful buildings, but there are way too many tourists, it's too dirty and a bit chaotic

Next week I bring you some more!


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

^^
glad to hear that I'm not the only one that thinks Rome is dirty...it's a shame for such a beautifull city


----------



## NullVier (May 8, 2007)

-     

Stockholm    
Amsterdam   
Oslo    
Berlin 
Paris


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

- 

*Ottawa, CA -* 

*Pros:* Nice place, interesting architecture, vibrant at times, good nightlife, friendly people, lots of museums, lots of natural beauty, very clean, interesting history, very safe, very liveable, nice houses, amazing world-renowned transit system, warm summers, lots of nice embassies, VERY multicultural, great food

*Cons:* Tacky office towers, depressing at times, crappy old suburbs surround the downtown, cold winters, not manicured enough 

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

*Washington DC, USA -* 

*Pros:* Nice place, lots of interesting architecture, very vibrant, awesome Chinatown, great metro system, good nightlife, friendly people, VERY manicured, lots of nice embassies, hot summers, nice houses (mainly in the outskirts, like Arlington and McLean), liveable, safe, interesting history, lots of interesting museums, the Smithsonian Mall, very clean, nice downtown, great food, VERY multicultural

*Cons:* Too much aged concrete, cool winters


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

London-    = cosmopolitan, nice buildings, very very big, street life, world business centre
Paris-     = best city ever , architecture, street system, a bit big for me, romantic..
Prague-      = city centre is archit. jewel, surrounding is a bit cosy, great night life, girls ready for everything..nuf said  
Vienna-    = nice architecture but a bit cold feeling, expensive..
Tel Aviv-   = exotic, good sand beaches, strange architecture for me, girls with guns- hot!
Bratislava-   = not too turisty, nice city centre, spacious, calm feeling no rush here, not renovated enough buildings, recent economic boom..


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

been to:

Amsterdam
Berlin
Bern
Brussel-Bruxelles
Luxembourg
Paris
Praha
Vaduz

wish-list:
Kobenhavn
Madrid
Lisboa
Stockholm
Warszawa
Tokyo


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

*London*, UK - very nice. but now it's become unsafer  
*Kuala Lumpur*, MY - nice, clean. 
*Jakarta*, ID - my hometown. dont wannabe biased


----------



## Tymel (Jan 9, 2007)

None  I need to travel more. haha


----------



## Anto. (Apr 4, 2007)

London
Sofia 
Beijing
Helsinki

Are my favourites!


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Washington D.C.
London
Paris
Seoul
Brussels
Tokyo
Riyadh


----------



## irutavias (Jul 15, 2007)

New Delhi - India
Washington DC - USA
London - UK
Ottawa - Canada


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Ottawa, Canada
Washington, US
London, UK
Paris, France
Oslo, Norway
Budapest, Hungary,
Istanbul, Turkey
Athens, Greece
Rome, Italy
Ljubljana, Slovenia
Zagreb, Croatia
Bratislava, Slovak Republic
Prague, Czech Republic
Vienna, Austria
Canberra, Australia
Warsaw, Poland
Beijing, China
Bangkok, Thailand
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
Singapore
Hong Kong
Cairo, Egypt

My favourites were London, Paris, and Hong Kong
Least favourite were Canberra and Kuala Lumpur


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Minsk, Belarus
Bratislava, Slovakia
Warsaw, Poland
Rome, Italy
Washington, USA
Vienna, Austria
London, UK

Kyiv, Ukraine (my city)

I liked all of them.


----------



## rober2010 (Dec 31, 2006)

washington E.E.U.U.
buenos aires ARGENTINA
montevideo URUGUAY
madrid SPAIN
asuncion PARAGUAY
tokio JAPON
santiago CHILE
rabat MOROCCO
nassau BAHAMAS


----------



## Aere (Aug 10, 2007)

Brussels, Belgium
Amsterdam, The Netherlands
Paris, France
London, UK
San José, Costa Rica
Havana, Cuba
Papeete, French Polynesia


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Hanoi, Vietnam
Bangkok, Thailand
Singapore, The Singapore
Berlin, Germany
Vienna, Austria
Paris, France 
London, UK
Copenhagen, Danemark
Brussel, Belgium 
Washington DC, USA
Roma, Italy
The Vatican 
Luxemburg city 
Amsterdam, Holland


----------



## kenworth (Jun 20, 2006)

I know meny capitals:
Europe
Estonia-Tallinn
Latvia-Riga
Lithuania-Vilnius
Finland-Helsinki
Sweden-Stockholm
Norway-Oslo
Denmark-Copenhagen
Iceland-Reikjavik
Poland-Warsaw
Germany-Berlin
Netherlands-Amsterdam
Belgium-Brussels
France-Paris
Italy-Rome
Spain-Madrid
Portugal-Lisbon
Greece-Athens
Austria-Wien
Swizerland-Bern
Slovakia-Bratislava
Slovenia-Ljubljana
England-London
Ireland-Dublin
Northern Ireland-Belfast
Scotland-Edinburgh
Bulgaria-Sofia
Romania-Bucharest 
Hungary-Budapest
Luxembourg-Luxembourg
Malta-Valletta
....
Asia:
Japan-Tokyo
China-Beijing
Thailand-Bangkok
Phillipines-Manila
South Korea-Seoul
Malaysia-Kuala Lumpur
Vietnam-Hanoi
India-New Delhi
Maldives-Male
Indonesia-Jakarta
....
South America:
Brazil-Brasilia
Colambia-Bogota
Mexico-New Mexico city
Venezuela-Caracas
Chile-Santiago
....
Afirca:
South Africa-Cape town
Jamaica-Kingston
etc,.

That's all i know....


----------



## Lagunero (Sep 22, 2005)

Paris
Madrid
Wien
Budapest
Prage
Rome
San Jose, CR
Mexico city


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*UPDATED*

Kuala Lumpur ( where I live ) 

Tokyo ( nice, been there 2 times )     

Singapore ( super cosmopolitan East meets West )     

Bangkok ( Crowded, nice food and friendly ppl )   

London ( not as expected but enjoyed it ! )    

Paris ( romantic , nice cafes , exotic ! )     

Bern ( small and very peaceful town )    

Taipei ( very exotic surrounded by mountain )    

Seoul ( very cold in winter but nice food and shopping ! )    

Amsterdam ( truly Europe !! )     

Hong Kong ( hmmmmm..... )  

Muscat ( the greatest capital city in the world imo ! )        

Abu Dhabi ( amazing and immaculate place ! )       

Buenos Aires ( tango , wonderful streets, friendly locals )    

Cairo ( very huge and bustling all the day ! )


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Jakarta (Indonesia)
Kuala Lumpur (Malaysia)
Seoul (South Korea)
Singapore (Singapore)
Bangkok (Thailand)
Beijing (China)
Tokyo (Japan)
Paris (France)
Moscow (Russia)
Pyongyang (North Korea)
London (United Kingdom)
Rome (Italy)
Manila (Phillipines)
New Delhi (India)
Cape Town (South Africa)
Port Moresby (Papua New Guinea)
Canberra (Australia)
Greece (Athens)
Hanoi (Vietnam)
Abu Dhabi (UAE)
Washington (USA)
Amsterdam (Netherlands)
Mexico City (Mexico)
Istanbul (Turkey)
Phnom Penh (Cambodia)
Dhaka (Bangladesh)
Bandar Seri Begawan (Brunei)
Dili (East Timor)
Baghdad (Iraq)
Jerusalem (Israel)
Kuwait City (Kuwait)
Doha (Qatar)
Taipe (Taiwan)
Berlin (Germany)

thats all i can think of


----------



## Francisco91 (Jun 14, 2007)

I know:

Lisbon-Portugal
Madrid-Spain
Andorra-à_velha-Andorra
Paris-France
Bern-Switzerlnad
Rome-ITaly
Berlin-Germany
Luxembourg city-Luxembourg
Brussels-Belgium

But I´m only 15, so I will visit much much more:banana:


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

Capital cities I've been to:

Washington DC- USA (I live 30 minutes from there, so I've been a million times. It's ok, but I'm not impressed, and I don't find it to be a spectacular world-class city.)

Berlin- Germany (I love Berlin. Probably my favorite city in the world that I've been to. Fantastic.)

Paris- France (Beautiful and vibrant)

London- England (Great city. In my top five in the world.)

Madrid- Spain (Very nice city, wish I had more time there.)

Rome- Italy (Very interesting to see all the ancient Roman ruins, etc... Very chaotic with all the scooters and stuff. lol)

Moscow- Russia (No comment. The Russian forumers on here already hate me. They have a great subway system with some beautiful stations. There, I said something nice.  )

Lisbon- Portugal (Only there for a couple hours, so don't know much, but was impressed with what I saw.)

Vienna- Austria (Been there like four times, but only in the train station!) :doh: I'll have to go back and visit sometime.

Prague- Czech Republic (Gorgeous, one of the most beautiful cities in all of Europe. Tourist business has had a bit of a negative affect though.)

Budapest- Hungary (Beautiful. Loved it.)

Copenhagen- Denmark (Very nice people and city.)

The Hague- Netherlands (There for about 1 hour, so can't say much.)

Brussels- Belgium (I don't find this city that interesting or exciting. The Grand Place is amazing though.)

Bern- Switzerland (Beautiful little Swiss city. Cute.)

umm... I think that's it (if Luxembourg, Monaco, and Vatican City count, I've been to those too )


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

Darryl said:


> The Hague- Netherlands (There for about 1 hour, so can't say much.)


Oops, excuse me. I thought the Hague was the capital of the Netherlands (that's what I was taught in school). Just looked it up on Wikipedia and looks like Amsterdam is their capital since 1983. :hammer: Well, I've been to Amsterdam too and love it. It's one of my favorites!


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

*Athens*:my city..probably one of the most underestimated capitals of this freakin world...actually you have to live there and do it Athenians way,to fully understand it's potential...sometimes confusing for tourists..many people fell in love...:hug: 

*Berlin*:

big Metropolis,<<heavy city>>,immigrants,seems quite powerful,modern city...the wall....etc..

*London*:
mi second city ....
Biggest metropolis in Europe....,huge,interesting,quite a lot of things to do,clubs,expensive,cosmopolitan..don't expect traditonal English culture here...an Americanized culture in some ways...

*Prague*:

Such a beauty...i liked everything about Prague..even it's uglier spots..were touching....a warm feeling...

*Amsterdam:*

nice architecture,beautiful bridges,bicycles everywhere,many youths..wonder why???

*Paris:*

beautiful,sweet atmosphere - nice memories... (*^*)


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

*Montevideo:*    

*Buenos Aires:*     

*Santiago:*     

*Lima:*   


That's it!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Other than Dhaka in my own country, I've visited:

Brussels
Amsterdam
London
Berlin
Kuala Lumpur
Bangkok
Paris


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

riyadh, saudi arabia
athens, greece
rome, italy
berlin, germany
paris, france
brussels, belgium
singapore
hongkong


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

Warsaw
Prague
Vienna
London
Berlin
Vilnius
Riga


----------



## GOŚKA (Sep 6, 2007)

Warsaw
Prague
Bratislava
Berlin
Amsterdam
Brussels
Luxembourg
Paris
London
Rome
Vienna
Athens
Cairo
Tunis


----------



## elfreako (Mar 7, 2004)

BRASILIA - the most surreal capital on earth, another PLANET
BISHKEK - a city in the midst of a forest, very cosmopolitan
CAIRO - the noiseiest capital by far...the cars, the way people scream at each other, hehe
BANGKOK - the people are simply the most gracious on earth...gotta love the Thai 
TOKYO - the biggest, the brightest, the gaudiest, the wierdest...NO CONTEST
LONDON - a little bit overrated, IMO, but interesting mixture of different cultures
PARIS - classic beauty...lacks the vitality and buzz of London, though
LA PAZ - interesting withcraft market in the centre of town...llama foetuses..yummm.
BRUSSELS- that Mannekin Pis statue is PATHETIC, don't waste your time
BUENOS AIRES - Paris wannabee, and quite convincing...however go to the suburbs, and it's a completely different story
ACCRA - the only capital I've been to that doesn't feel like a capital...more like a sleepy country town...in a good way, hehe
BERLIN - funkiest Euro capital by far
DELHI - got stared at a lot there...a lot of dust, too
ISLAMABAD - more stares
TASHKENT - still stuck in a 1980's USSR timewarp...great metro system, though
SINGAPORE - very much a G-rated experience, all the fun sucked out of it
MONTEVIDEO - smaller version of Buenos Aires
KL - hot, don't like the metro transfer stations - you actually have to leave the station, cross the street and then re-enter the other station...inconvenient, stunning airport, though
SANTIAGO - people do not know how to walk on the sidewalks...they never look where they're walking..and always bumping into each other
JAKARTA - too spread out
SANA'A - straight out of a fairytale. Like stepping back into the Arabian Nights.
MEXICO CITY - very underrated, friendly people, Frida Kahlo museum!!!!
DOHA - hmmm, come back in another 20 years when it becomes a city


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

Brasilia
Buenos Aires
Madrid
Lisbon


----------



## PeterPOA (Feb 26, 2007)

Brasilia
Buenos Aires
Montevideo
Santiago
Lima
Caracas
Santo Domingo
Lisbon
Madrid
Paris
London
Rome
Amsterdan
Berlin
Prague
Athens
Panama (just the airport  )


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

Istanbul was the capital city of Ottoman Empire and is not capital anymore.
The capital city of Republic of Türkiye is "Ankara".


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Havana, Bridgetown (Barbados), Nairobi, Paris, Berlin, London (+ Cardiff & Edinburgh), Dublin, Dubai (does that count?), Male, Colombo, Pnomh Penh, Bangkok, Kuala Lumpur, Singapore

I've been to Australia and the USA 3 times each and never been to the respective capitals, but that's not unusual


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ Abu Dhabi is the capital of UAE


----------



## doenumberpakistani (Aug 25, 2007)

Islamabad
Washington DC
Amsterdam


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Marek.kvackaj said:


> Tel Aviv-   = exotic, good sand beaches, *strange architecture for me*, girls with guns- hot!


:lol: why?
its Bauhaus style...S.German architecture


----------



## Cyganie (Oct 27, 2007)

18 capitals, here they are:

Warsaw, Poland
Algier, Algeria
Berlin, Germany
Kopenhagen, Denmark
Paris, France
Amsterdam, Netherlands
Brussels, Belgium
Luxemburg, Luxemburg
London, England
Ottawa, Canada
Moscow, Russia
Prague, Czech Republik
Bangkok, Thailand
Bratislava, Slovakia
Madrid, Spain
Lisbon, Portugal
Rome, Italy
Tunis, Tunisia


----------



## PurePaki (Apr 30, 2007)

Islamabad 
Delhi
Abu dhabi
London
Capetown
Bangkok 
Kuala Lumpur 
Singapore
Tokyo
Hong Kong


----------



## Kame (Jan 13, 2007)

i've been to:

Berlin
Paris
London
Copenhagen
Luxembourg
New York (capital of the world )

i know almost all.


----------



## thePakMan (May 29, 2007)

Islamabad, Pakistan
Washington, United States
Amsterdam, Netherland
Ottawa, Canada


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Islamabad, Pakistan
London, UK
Athens, Greece

The TITLE of this thread should be changed!


----------



## supermolch (Oct 5, 2005)

Berlin
Paris
London
Vienna
Prague
Sofia
Budapest
Rome
Washington D.C.
Kuala Lumpur
Beijing
Pretoria

And Im only 19 ;P


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

I`ve been to 

Bucharest 
Chisinau 
Prague (airport )
Paris (airport) 
New York (the capital of the world  )
Tokyo 
Kyoto (ancient capital of Japan)
London
Toronto (the capital of Ontario, a provence of Canada )


----------



## Bizkaiko (Jan 27, 2008)

I've been to

Bern (Switzerland)
Madrid (Spain)
Paris (France)
Bruxelles (Belgium / Europe)
Beirut (Lebanon)
Damascus (Syria)


----------



## brownman (Dec 24, 2006)

I pretty much know all the world capitals except for some in Africa and most of the CIS members.


----------



## vogriphach (Dec 24, 2006)

Of capital cities I've been to:

Manila - it's where I was born. I now live in the neighboring city but get to go back every so often.

Singapore - as a city-state I guess this is the capital as well. Hehe. Very clean and efficient. If I can choose to settle anywhere within Asia, I would probably choose this city.

Kuala Lumpur - been there once. A modern and progressive city though I didn't like it much. 

Bangkok - a lot of hustle and bustle. This city closely reminds me of Manila.

Beijing - a great city with a lot of history. Unlike Shanghai or many of China's large cities, Beijing still has a lot of charms and in some quarters you can still find traces of traditional living.

Taipei - I think Taipei has been forgotten by the world which is a shame. I like this city. It is a very busy city, full of neon lights and hospitable people - not to mention motorcycles.

Tokyo - I've been here once and would like to return again. Very lively city. A lot of people don't speak English but are nice enough to help you get around town. Also quite clean considering its size. I don't think I'll ever run out of things to do there.

Ankara - the general impression I got from Ankara is that it's a university town full of young people. However, I didn't find a lot to do there. I like Istanbul much better.

Rome - nice city with a wonderful personality and lots of history.

Amsterdam - very liberal city with friendly people. Lots of canals. Seemed quite quaint to me for a major city, probably because of the canals and all those colorful Dutch houses.

Paris - cultured, sophisticated city with a laid-back atmosphere. People tend to hang out in cafes all day. Sometimes I wonder how they make a living.

London - A real international city. Lots to do. Very busy city with a very diverse population. I could also imagine myself living there.

Brussels - I only spent a short time here and can't say much about the place.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

I know almost all the capitals in the worlds


----------



## Mathijzzz (Jan 30, 2008)

I've been to:

Amsterdam: I study there. Great city. But to many tourists.
Berlin: Beautiful city. Nothing more to say.
Brussels: I like the good side of the city, but it has many sides.
Luxembourg: Small beautiful city.
Paris: Nothing to say about paris being romantic. It does have nice architecture.
Prague: Lovely city. Will be going there again. Very cheap.


----------



## marching (May 24, 2006)

been to...

*Tokyo, Japan* >>> my home town and futuristic city kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:
*Beijing, China* >>> historic city kay:kay:kay:kay:
*Seoul, Korea* >>> dramatic city kay:kay:kay:kay:
*Bangkok, Thailand* >>> just think one colour for all building there, but nice food kay:kay:kay:
*Jakarta, Indonesia* >>> have more cluster and nice buildings kay:kay:kay:kay: 
*Singapore* >>> really a unique island and nice skyline kay:kay:kay:kay:
*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia* >>> never been there, but I just think it's just arround Petronas, Petronas and Petronas Tower kay:kay:
*Canberra, Australia* >>> classic in the south kay:kay:kay:
*Dubai, UAE* >>> Wow! kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:
*New Delhi, India* >>> traditional and nice kay:kay:
*Paris, French* >>> stylist kay:kay:kay:
*London, UK* >>> nice river kay:kay:kay:
*Port Moresby, PNG* >>> quite kay:
*Wellington, NZ* >>> I live here, nice city kay:kay:kay:kay:


----------

